# Sticky  Welcome to Bullies 101



## pitbullmamanatl

Welcome to Bullies 101! 

 Just a couple of reminders.....


The *General Forum Rules* shall be followed in this section.
This is not a section for debating American Bullies against the APBT or any other breed. There will be no bashing of the American Bully, APBT, American Staffordshire, Staffordshire Bull Terrier, or any other breed of dog in this section.
This is an educational section about the American Bully and its history.
All posts shall be educational and pertaining to the topic of the thread at hand.
Debates are always welcomed as long as they remain civil and do not violate any of the forum rules.
Failure to follow the General Forum rules will result in an infraction.
Thank you!


----------



## bigbooss OSG

Ok so what is a bully since im considering buying a RE/Gotti mix


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

bigbooss OSG said:


> Ok so what is a bully since im considering buying a RE/Gotti mix


Created from Am Staff x APBT (on RE side anyway).

*Razors Edge *
http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/32818-razors-edge-representatives-foundation.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/34297-evolution-abkc-american-bully.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/34666-certified-bloodline.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/35184-x-pert-gallant-foundation-american-bully.html

Check out those threads and if you still have questions please post them up. I would question the person you are getting the pup from though and if they even have papers because reputable bully breeders call their dogs American Bullies, not pit bulls.


----------



## bigbooss OSG

most people were im from dont call dogs bullys or anything like that. If it looks like a pit then that is what they are gonna call it lol. ive been looking at pics and videos all bout the gotti and razor edge bullys and the APBT and now i see the big difference. but people around here are still going to call it a pit. but thanks for the info the more i can get the more ill be comfortable buying or not buying.


----------



## Kristen623

Understood the rules!


----------



## katndogz144

bigbooss OSG said:


> most people were im from dont call dogs bullys or anything like that. If it looks like a pit then that is what they are gonna call it lol. ive been looking at pics and videos all bout the gotti and razor edge bullys and the APBT and now i see the big difference. but people around here are still going to call it a pit. but thanks for the info the more i can get the more ill be comfortable buying or not buying.


I agree with that! I call them pitbulls as well but I was amazed when I began researching these dogs and discovered the Red Pitbull. I'm sure ppl who show their dogs need to be educated about the specific type of PB they have. I also read up on the Brindle Pit cuz I have one, but I got concerned when it said Brindle Pits are more aggressive and are all muscle. My Luke is around 10 months and has zero fat cells in which to store fat. I hope I can get him in with a Pit friendly trainer very soon! I stopped playing tug with him cuz he seems more aggressive about the rope now !

Sent from my LG-K330 using Tapatalk


----------



## DynamicDuo

katndogz144 said:


> I agree with that! I call them pitbulls as well but I was amazed when I began researching these dogs and discovered the Red Pitbull. I'm sure ppl who show their dogs need to be educated about the specific type of PB they have. I also read up on the Brindle Pit cuz I have one, but I got concerned when it said Brindle Pits are more aggressive and are all muscle. My Luke is around 10 months and has zero fat cells in which to store fat. I hope I can get him in with a Pit friendly trainer very soon! I stopped playing tug with him cuz he seems more aggressive about the rope now !
> 
> Sent from my LG-K330 using Tapatalk


Hi katndogz144. I'm not sure where you are doing your research but you're being misinformed. American bullies are just that AmBully. This a distinctive breed separate from the American Pit Bull Terrier (APBT), the only true "pit bull". Also a Red or Brindle is nothing more than the color of the dog. They are not bloodlines or "types" of pit bulls. I have 2 red APBT mixes, aka mutts. There is the Old Family Red Nose bloodline of APBT but no Red pit bull type of dog. Bloodlines do possess somewhat different traits within the different breeds but this has nothing to do with color. Wherever or whomever told you that "Brindle Pit Bulls" are more aggressive or muscular is FOS and perpetuating some of the myriad of stereotypes and myths that surround these dogs. All bull breeds are muscular dogs with low fat percentages (or at least should be). And tug play can make a dog more rowdy per se but doesn't make them more aggressive as far as DA or HA. They can be taught to calm down and play appropriately with tug toys and ropes but they cannot be taught or trained to not be DA or HA. Any HA dog, regardless of breed, should be euthanized IMHO because they are not safe. DA can be managed.

I suggest looking around more here and reading up in the forums. There is a wealth of information here and many informed bull breed owners to help. Just be careful reading and researching through outside sources. There's some GREAT ones but much online does nothing but continue to misinform and stereotype these dogs.


----------



## jttar

:goodpost:

DynamicDuo is spot on Kate. A full grown APBT male averages around 45lbs and a female around 35lbs. Some will be a little more or less. Remember that these are small terrier dogs. Now when these dogs are bred with other larger breeds you often get a large pitbull looking dog but they are not pitbulls. The only true pitbull is the American Pitbull Terrier. Luke looks way too large to fall into that category as are my two mutts.

The general public are misinformed and TV shows with Ceasar Milan and Tia Torres don't help. They call any bully looking dog a pitbull. As mentioned above, there is so much misinformation out there but it doesn't make it correct. We strive to inform all we can to learn and know the difference as it does matter. I encourage you to do some reading here as there is a vast amount of knowledge that has been shared by people who sincerely care. 

Joe


----------



## katndogz144

jttar said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> DynamicDuo is spot on Kate. A full grown APBT male averages around 45lbs and a female around 35lbs. Some will be a little more or less. Remember that these are small terrier dogs. Now when these dogs are bred with other larger breeds you often get a large pitbull looking dog but they are not pitbulls. The only true pitbull is the American Pitbull Terrier. Luke looks way too large to fall into that category as are my two mutts.
> 
> The general public are misinformed and TV shows with Ceasar Milan and Tia Torres don't help. They call any bully looking dog a pitbull. As mentioned above, there is so much misinformation out there but it doesn't make it correct. We strive to inform all we can to learn and know the difference as it does matter. I encourage you to do some reading here as there is a vast amount of knowledge that has been shared by people who sincerely care.
> 
> Joe


So Luke is already 50+ lbs and is 10 months old. He measures 38" from tip of snout to base of tail. With tail measurement he is 48" long. He is 20" tall. Luke isn't at all human aggressive-he is sweet and loves attention from ppl. He got into it with my male cow dog as I figured it would happen. Teddy challenged Luke and Teddy got the worst of it but I was able to pull Luke off him. Pure adrenaline did it cuz Luke was not going to let go of Teddy. Scared the Beejesus out of me. But that score is settled and Teddy and Luke now are starting to put up with each other. Abbey, my female heeler and Luke are buddies. They are bonding nicely. She nips him cuz that's what Heelers do but he just ignores her. She's hyperactive which is good for Luke cuz he needs a ton of exercise. I keep a long eye on them when they run out in the pasture. Teddy is 13 and only runs when he comes inside to eat! Lol. Sigh all this bloodline stuff is quite intense like deciphering horse lineage which can be boring. Someday I guess I'll understand this APBT stuff. The link to that info I read about wouldn't post for me here but it's from americanbullydaily. com. What's so wrong w/Milan & Tia?

Sent from my LG-K330 using Tapatalk


----------



## DynamicDuo

katndogz144 said:


> jttar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DynamicDuo is spot on Kate. A full grown APBT male averages around 45lbs and a female around 35lbs. Some will be a little more or less. Remember that these are small terrier dogs. Now when these dogs are bred with other larger breeds you often get a large pitbull looking dog but they are not pitbulls. The only true pitbull is the American Pitbull Terrier. Luke looks way too large to fall into that category as are my two mutts.
> 
> The general public are misinformed and TV shows with Ceasar Milan and Tia Torres don't help. They call any bully looking dog a pitbull. As mentioned above, there is so much misinformation out there but it doesn't make it correct. We strive to inform all we can to learn and know the difference as it does matter. I encourage you to do some reading here as there is a vast amount of knowledge that has been shared by people who sincerely care.
> 
> Joe
> 
> 
> 
> So Luke is already 50+ lbs and is 10 months old. He measures 38" from tip of snout to base of tail. With tail measurement he is 48" long. He is 20" tall. Luke isn't at all human aggressive-he is sweet and loves attention from ppl. He got into it with my male cow dog as I figured it would happen. Teddy challenged Luke and Teddy got the worst of it but I was able to pull Luke off him. Pure adrenaline did it cuz Luke was not going to let go of Teddy. Scared the Beejesus out of me. But that score is settled and Teddy and Luke now are starting to put up with each other. Abbey, my female heeler and Luke are buddies. They are bonding nicely. She nips him cuz that's what Heelers do but he just ignores her. She's hyperactive which is good for Luke cuz he needs a ton of exercise. I keep a long eye on them when they run out in the pasture. Teddy is 13 and only runs when he comes inside to eat! Lol. Sigh all this bloodline stuff is quite intense like deciphering horse lineage which can be boring. Someday I guess I'll understand this APBT stuff. The link to that info I read about wouldn't post for me here but it's from americanbullydaily. com. What's so wrong w/Milan & Tia?
> 
> Sent from my LG-K330 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

.

Ok so Luke is definitely much bigger than an APBT. My guys are APBT mixes and Kaos tops out at 48 and Nala who's built sturdier is 49lbs. When you measure length you measure from the base of the neck to the base of the tail. Kaos is 18in and Nala 22in. At the withers (shoulder blade and how you measure height) Kaos is 16 in and Nala is 15 in. MUCH smaller compared to Luke even with the differences in measurements. And they are typical APBT sizes. They look small to most people and definitely not like the typical "Pitbull" as portrayed by the media, Tia or Caesar.

What happened with Luke and Teddy was NOT pure adrenaline. What you need to understand is that the bull breeds were originally bred to fight. Initially to bait bulls and then each other when bull baiting became illegal. Fighting is in there genes and inherent in these breeds. When challenged, they WILL fight and they WILL NOT give up. That's the nature of these breeds. Now it COULD have just been a pack issue but be forewarned and very careful as it is likely to happen again. DA doesn't always show right away. Be prepared for the possibility that you may have to crate and rotate Luke. AmBully are usually milder than the APBT but not always as the AmBully is based on cross breeding APBT blood originally. Be prepared for the possibility that Luke very well could turn on Abbey as well. Just because he hasn't doesn't mean he won't. I would not let them that far away from me if I were you. I would hate to see him turn on her at a distance and do real damage before you can get there. All interactions between your dogs should be closely supervised especially if Luke had already gone at Teddy.

As for the bloodlines and lineage, it is all very complicated and not so different from horses. It can get boring if you're not into that type of thing. It really doesn't make a lot of difference unless you're looking for working dogs or show dogs. As long as you know the basics of what to expect with the general breed you're good. I don't want to sound mean but you clearly don't understand the basics yet. Kudos to you for looking to learn!! Like Joe and I both explained there's tons of GOOD info here and people to help you as long as you're looking to learn and listen. We won't blow smoke or tell you what you may "want" to hear but we will tell you the truth and help whenever or wherever we can.

Caesar and Tia both mean well but both perpetuate some of the stereotypes of bulls. Not very dog is a "pit bull" and you absolutely CANNOT train out DA as they both seem to think. It can be managed but it can't be trained away. And some of the stuff that Caesar does in his training is dangerous. I would NEVER suggest anyone except maybe a highly trained behaviorist, attempt an "alpha roll" with their bull. That's a good way to get yourself and/or your dog hurt! Some of the stuff they teach is fine and solid training methods and I like how Tia works to match the right dog to the right owner but some of the other stuff they teach or are proponents of are questionable at best.

Keep at it and you'll learn what there is to know. We are here to help so please ask if something comes up or isn't clear!

~Jess


----------



## DynamicDuo

I checked out that site you referenced. It’s a blog that is trying to sound more official than it is. Not too much legit information there.


----------

